# June 08



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

A couple trips last month...


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

*But by far my bigest catch of June*

Cork!!!!!!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Nice fish and nice boat!


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

dudeee braaa thats some nice fish, and sweet boat when we going?


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats a healthy Spanny Mac in that last picture!!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

sweeeeet


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice, great pic of boat at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

i got my $200 - BBBBOOOOOOMMMMMVVVAAANNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## TripleSlam (Apr 3, 2008)

Yo Snake - how did you do on Wed. at SSJ. Met ya this morning at Saltgrass... (man those shrimp were small from that place...)... must be reason I throw artificial... anyway - caught 5 keepers (15 - 18) and dozens of dinks...release 'em all - had to go to work, not enought time to clean... let me know what ya did... cya...


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Lots of nice fish there Snake. That's a really cool picture of your boat. Looks like the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow! Must be some kind of good luck there :smile: 

Trudy


----------

